# I scare him in bed



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

I love leather and whips and clamps in bed. I own 4 pairs of clamps. My husband does not. I want more and more excitement but he's so vanilla. How can I convince him to play harder?


----------



## LanieB (Jan 22, 2013)

Just tie him to the bed and make him your *****, Annie!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Usually when that happens the best thing to do is invite another man into the bedroom.


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

LanieB said:


> Just tie him to the bed and make him your *****, Annie!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I tried that. He started yelling at me about false imprisonment and pressing charges.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I gotta say that the more passionately you show your pleasure from a thing, the more likely he is going to want to do it again to you.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Buy hims some clamps of his own, he just might not want to share


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I've heard pegging works.


----------



## LanieB (Jan 22, 2013)

He was YELLING at you?! Where was his gag, Annie? The gag is crucial!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LanieB (Jan 22, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> I've heard pegging works.


I like the way you think, Diwali!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

The ball gag, I totally forgot! He's even boxed up all my Domme stuff and hidden it. Why?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

He is obviously a homosexual.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

AnnieAsh said:


> The ball gag, I totally forgot! He's even boxed up all my Domme stuff and hidden it. Why?


He wants it all himself, to be honest he sound's really selfish.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Do you meet his emotional needs?


----------



## LanieB (Jan 22, 2013)

I think he needs to read Her Needs Her Needs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

I tell him what his needs are but he doesn't listen.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

AnnieAsh said:


> I tell him what his needs are but he doesn't listen.


Massive communications problem then, irony is with the nipple clamps on and ball gag in place he would be open to listening.


----------



## LanieB (Jan 22, 2013)

TiggyBlue said:


> Massive communications problem then, irony is with the nipple clamps on and ball gag in place he would be open to listening.


This could solve so many marital problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

TiggyBlue said:


> Massive communications problem then, irony is with the nipple clamps on and ball gag in place he would be open to listening.


He'd definitely be more malleable and happy. I'm the alpha in the relationship but he doesn't realize that makes him the beta.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Have you ever found white stuff in his underwear?


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Have you ever found white stuff in his underwear?


YES, talcum powder could be a clue.


----------



## LanieB (Jan 22, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> Have you ever found white stuff in his underwear?


Or worse - BROWN stuff??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

Omg, yes! My red leather corset had powder in it that I KNOW I didn't put in there. It was lilac scented and I only use hyacinth. And then my matching bloomers had stains!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Wait, was this an arranged marriage? Did you read Fifty Shades after turning 30?


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Wait, was this an arranged marriage? Did you read Fifty Shades after turning 30?


I read Fifty Shades but I found it wasn't scary enough for me. So I read Sleeping Beauty by Anne Rice.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

AnnieAsh said:


> The ball gag, I totally forgot! He's even boxed up all my Domme stuff and hidden it. Why?


Trusting a dome requires trust. Maybe he's not feeling the trust?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

AnnieAsh said:


> I read Fifty Shades but I found it wasn't scary enough for me. So I read Sleeping Beauty by Anne Rice.


Good, you appreciate fine literature. This is good. Has he read it? Maybe if you tied him up and read it to him he would get it?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> Trusting a dome requires trust. Maybe he's not feeling the trust?


It's hard to trust a dome. I had a thing with huge bio dome for a while. Totally screwed me over. Had a rebound with the Astro dome.


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

How can he not trust me when he's trussed up like a pheasant?


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> It's hard to trust a dome. I had a thing with huge bio dome for a while. Totally screwed me over. Had a rebound with the Astro dome.


T/J The San Onofre Nuclear Power Plant dome looks like a breast.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

AnnieAsh said:


> How can he not trust me when he's trussed up like a pheasant?


He just doesn't appreciate what he has.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

Very droll, ladies.

We need a golfclap emoticon.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

How different would this thread be if it were the man wanting his wife to be what he wants in bed....


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

Accipiter777 said:


> How different would this thread be if it were the man wanting his wife to be what he wants in bed....


Meaning?


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

Meaning they'd be telling him to work out and show her how many other ladies want his manly man self?

Will flirting with other guys increase my chances to use my rusty clamps on my husband?


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm on it. First target, the old guy who mows my neighbor's lawn.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

AnnieAsh said:


> Meaning they'd be telling him to work out and show her how many other ladies want his manly man self?
> 
> Will flirting with other guys increase my chances to use my rusty clamps on my husband?


Yes. Put ads on Craigs list and show him the responses.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

ftfy shades of gray!

Remember to use a safe word! Something like "ouch! You stupid mother Focker, that hurt! If you do it again, I'm going to tear your focking balls off while you sleep, flay your nipples from your body, and shove them all so far up your ass your tongue will be booked for the next Rocky Horror Picture show starring as the lead role"


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

humanbecoming said:


> ftfy shades of gray!
> 
> Remember to use a safe word! Something like "ouch! You stupid mother Focker, that hurt! If you do it again, I'm going to tear your focking balls off while you sleep, flay your nipples from your body, and shove them all so far up your ass your tongue will be booked for the next Rocky Horror Picture show starring as the lead role"


Absolutely _epic_ safe word :smthumbup:


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

One must have a safe word that cannot be mistaken!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Annie, it sounds like you have a good Female Led Relationship going on there.

Have you considered using one of these to teach him the error of his ways?

You could bend him over your knee to use it.

"Pants down and assume the position."


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Accipiter777 said:


> How different would this thread be if it were the man wanting his wife to be what he wants in bed....





AnnieAsh said:


> Meaning?


I've seen posts where women have expressed displeasure with what the man wants in bed... And she was validated by people tellin her that her man needs to respect her boundaries. THATS what I'm talkin about.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Accipiter777 said:


> I've seen posts where women have expressed displeasure with what the man wants in bed... And she was validated by people tellin her that her man needs to respect her boundaries. THATS what I'm talkin about.


lol the famous double standard rears its ugly female face.:lol:


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

I really wish I could find a glaring example... I do recall seeing a man post about his wife not giving oral or allowing anal sex, and being told to respect her boundaries, After all... a woman says no means no. However, A man says no, and there must be something wrong with him.

This would kill any sex life. http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/54243-im-wife-emotional-affair.html. Just sayin


Seems youre the selfish one.


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)




----------

